# What exactly are VDDC and MVDDC temperatures?



## Amourek (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a Radeon 4890 and noticed that GPU-Z reports three VDDC temps and two MVDDC temps.  I've searched the forum but couldn't find any concrete answer, especially concerning MVDDC.


----------



## Binge (Nov 24, 2009)

Voltage Regulators.


----------



## Amourek (Nov 24, 2009)

Binge said:


> Voltage Regulators.



I see, what's the difference between VDDC and *M*VDDC then?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2009)

Amourek said:


> I see, what's the difference between VDDC and *M*VDDC then?



MVDDC is for the memory


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 24, 2009)

Amourek said:


> I see, what's the difference between VDDC and *M*VDDC then?



Probably the voltage regulators for the memory. The core and memory voltage regulation systems are separate.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2009)

0.3.7 has some tooltips on the sensor labels that tell you a bit more


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 24, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> 0.3.7 has some tooltips on the sensor labels that tell you a bit more



haha thats wicked awesome i didnt notice that. cool beans


----------

